# Need help



## Darin (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey all,

I am preparing a talk to fulfill one of the first year student judge requirements at my local judging center. I need images of the following henryanum primary hybrid crosses (I have some but am not happy with the quality). All who contribute will of course be recognized in the programme. I'll also send you the powerpoint when it is complete. Please send images to [email protected].

Thank you so much for your help in locating these crosses.

Here is the list I am looking for:

Paph Tigerdoll
Paph Tyke
Paph Master Henry
Paph Aleksandra Szlachetko
Paph Candor Good Henry 
Paph Diane Vickery
Paph Doll Mouse
Paph Governor Patrick Henry
Paph Grahm Robertson
Paph Lawless Jungle Gems
Paph Limidoll
Paph Lipstick
Paph Philippe Gabrion
Paph Spicy Henry
Paph Tropical Magic
Paph Trumpkin
Paph Wössner Tigerhenry
Paph Wössner Henrycolor


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 23, 2006)

Wish I could help, Darin. I don't have access to any of these plants.


----------

